# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  اگه موقع مطالعه گردن درد میگیری یا زود خسته میشی بیا اینجا

## meysam98

سلام 
بچه ها یه چیز خفن پیدا کردم
من خودم موقع مطالعه گردنم خیلی درد میگیره و این یه شکایت شایع بین تقریبا همه کساییه که ساعت طولانی مطالعه میکنن
همینم باعث میشه زود خسته بشم و تمرکزمم از دست بدم
علتش زاویه اشتباه ستون فقرات هنگام نگاه کردن به کتابه
حالا ...
من چند هفته پیش با یه وسیله آشنا شدم به اسم نگهدارنده کتاب شاهین که واقعا منو از گردن درد نجات داد و الان خیلی راحت مطالعه میکنم با چند تا نمونه دیگه هم مقایسه کردم نوع گیره هاش خیلی کاربردی تره
اینم عکسشه


اگه خواستین اطلاعات بیشتری ازش بگیرین و بخرینش برین تو سایتش
Https://bookholder.ir

لپ تاپم روش جا میگیره


یه کتابم باهاش هدیه میدن

----------


## dr.eliot

> سلام 
> بچه ها یه چیز خفن پیدا کردم
> من خودم موقع مطالعه گردنم خیلی درد میگیره و این یه شکایت شایع بین تقریبا همه کساییه که ساعت طولانی مطالعه میکنن
> همینم باعث میشه زود خسته بشم و تمرکزمم از دست بدم
> علتش زاویه اشتباه ستون فقرات هنگام نگاه کردن به کتابه
> حالا ...
> من چند هفته پیش با یه وسیله آشنا شدم به اسم نگهدارنده کتاب شاهین که واقعا منو از گردن درد نجات داد و الان خیلی راحت مطالعه میکنم با چند تا نمونه دیگه هم مقایسه کردم نوع گیره هاش خیلی کاربردی تره
> اینم عکسشه
> 
> ...


چه چیز باحالی خیلی خوبه واقعا به همچین چیزی نیاز داشتم ممنون از اینکه لطف کردی معرفی کردی :Yahoo (8):

----------


## MMdibi

https://www.digikala.com/product/dkp...8%AF%D9%84-001

اینو من تو مشهد خریدم 50 ،بگردید پیدا میکنید.پلاستیکی هست،محکم و سبک.

----------


## meysam98

> چه چیز باحالی خیلی خوبه واقعا به همچین چیزی نیاز داشتم ممنون از اینکه لطف کردی معرفی کردی


خواهش میکنم
فوق العاده س خیلی هم خوشگله :Yahoo (83):

----------


## MMdibi

یه کتابخونه عمومی خیلی توپ داریم،از اینا رایگان در اختیار دانش اموزها قرار میده (البته کتاب خونه اش خیلی شیکه مثل قصر میمونه ، پر امکانات ولی تو درب  داغون ترین جای شهر (امکانات در این حد که اسانسور شیشه ای و اینترنت ماهواره ای و هدفون گیمینگ داره))
از اون موقع خودم رفتم یکی خریدم،گردن دردم خوب شد

----------


## meysam98

> https://www.digikala.com/product/dkp...8%AF%D9%84-001
> 
> اینو من تو مشهد خریدم 50 ،بگردید پیدا میکنید.پلاستیکی هست،محکم و سبک.


اتفاقا با این مقایسش کردم
 این خوب نیست گیره هاش بدرد نمیخوره روی‌ متن رو میگیره
پلاستیکیم هست .اندازه شم کوچیکه
الانم 140 تومنه
یه 15 تومن بیشتر بده چوبیش رو بخر 
هم شیک تره هم محکم تر و هم گیره هاش بهتره.

----------


## meysam98

> یه کتابخونه عمومی خیلی توپ داریم،از اینا رایگان در اختیار دانش اموزها قرار میده
> از اون موقع خودم رفتم یکی خریدم،گردن دردم خوب شد


چه کار خوبی

----------


## MMdibi

> اتفاقا با این مقایسش کردم
>  این خوب نیست گیره هاش بدرد نمیخوره روی‌ متن رو میگیره
> پلاستیکیم هست .اندازه شم کوچیکه
> الانم 140 تومنه
> یه 15 تومن بیشتر بده چوبیش رو بخر 
> هم شیک تره هم محکم تر و هم گیره هاش بهتره.


نگو اینو
روش دایرة المعارف میذارم اندازه اش خوبه و بزرگ، بعد فکر کن تو کتابخونه عمومی هست و چند ساله نشکسته و خب ارزونتر هم هست. گیره هاش 360 درجه میچرخه و محکمه ولی اره بسته به کتاب روی خط رو یکمقدار میگیره
در هر صورت سلیقه ای هست
چند تا مدل دیگه هم هست ولی تو مشهد من تا الان سه تا سالن و کتابخونه رفتم همه همینو داشتن و راضی هم بودن(غیر یکی که چوبی خیلی شیک خریده بود ولی تو سالن ولش کرد و رفت)

----------


## meysam98

> نگو اینو
> روش دایرة المعارف میذارم اندازه اش خوبه و بزرگ، بعد فکر کن تو کتابخونه عمومی هست و چند ساله نشکسته و خب ارزونتر هم هست. گیره هاش 360 درجه میچرخه و محکمه ولی اره بسته به کتاب روی خط رو یکمقدار میگیره
> در هر صورت سلیقه ای هست
> چند تا مدل دیگه هم هست ولی تو مشهد من تا الان سه تا سالن و کتابخونه رفتم همه همینو داشتن و راضی هم بودن(غیر یکی که چوبی خیلی شیک خریده بود ولی تو سالن ولش کرد و رفت)


درسته سلیقه ست.
ولی خوب برای من جالب نبود.

----------


## Alix_Sb

> اتفاقا با این مقایسش کردم
>  این خوب نیست گیره هاش بدرد نمیخوره روی‌ متن رو میگیره
> پلاستیکیم هست .اندازه شم کوچیکه
> الانم 140 تومنه
> یه 15 تومن بیشتر بده چوبیش رو بخر 
> هم شیک تره هم محکم تر و هم گیره هاش بهتره.


*من هم مشکل گردن دارم 
دیشب میخواستم اینو سفارش بدم از دیجی کالا لنتی ارسال ب شهر ما نداشت واسه این پلاستکیه* :Yahoo (21): * / اینو زدم
*

----------


## TheChernobyl

خدا خیرت بده مرسی ازت منم باید بگیرم

----------


## Ali Darkness

> *یدونه از اینا سفارش دادم واسم بسازن در کنارش هم یدونه میز برای سرو آبمیوه و چایو...*
> فایل پیوست 97711


بگو یه دونه ام واسه من بسازن فقط یه میز کنارش باشه با درس بشه استیک هم زد  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## _Joseph_

> بگو یه دونه ام واسه من بسازن فقط یه میز کنارش باشه با درس بشه استیک هم زد


حتمااا
 چزا به فکر خودم نرسید یدونه گریل هم بگم کنارش نصب کنن :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Sattar___m

> *من هم مشکل گردن دارم 
> دیشب میخواستم اینو سفارش بدم از دیجی کالا لنتی ارسال ب شهر ما نداشت واسه این پلاستکیه** / اینو زدم
> *


منم اینو خریدم...عالی هست...محشر...
کیفیت بسیار خوبی داره...پشیمون نمیشی

----------


## wonshower

> سلام 
> بچه ها یه چیز خفن پیدا کردم
> من خودم موقع مطالعه گردنم خیلی درد میگیره و این یه شکایت شایع بین تقریبا همه کساییه که ساعت طولانی مطالعه میکنن
> همینم باعث میشه زود خسته بشم و تمرکزمم از دست بدم
> علتش زاویه اشتباه ستون فقرات هنگام نگاه کردن به کتابه
> حالا ...
> من چند هفته پیش با یه وسیله آشنا شدم به اسم نگهدارنده کتاب شاهین که واقعا منو از گردن درد نجات داد و الان خیلی راحت مطالعه میکنم با چند تا نمونه دیگه هم مقایسه کردم نوع گیره هاش خیلی کاربردی تره
> اینم عکسشه
> 
> ...


اینودیدم داغ دلم زنده شد اینو چندسال پیش دایی ام واسم خریده بود منم زیادازش استفاده نمیکردم ..یه بار یکی از بچه هایه فامیلمون اومد خوشش اومد مامانم. دادبهش منم نمیتونستم چیزی بگم ولی خیلی واسه این وسیله داغون شدم

----------


## rz1

*استارتر خیلی ممنون ک اینا گذاشتی
اما برادر کاش زودتر میگفتی  من چلاغ شدم رف  
اصلا دنبال راه هم نرفتم براش.....
انشالله ک بقیه استفاده ببرن و سلامت باشن*

----------


## indomitable

> *استارتر خیلی ممنون ک اینا گذاشتی
> اما برادر کاش زودتر میگفتی  من چلاغ شدم رف  
> اصلا دنبال راه هم نرفتم براش.....
> انشالله ک بقیه استفاده ببرن و سلامت باشن*


ان شالله برا دانشگاه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## scorpion2020

وسیله جالبیه
ولی یه میز و صندلی تحریر ساده با استفاده مناسب و رعایت بعضی نکات اصلا منجر به گردن درد نمیشه ،مگه شما قب این وسیله چطور مطالعه میکردید؟؟؟؟

----------


## meysam98

> *من هم مشکل گردن دارم 
> دیشب میخواستم اینو سفارش بدم از دیجی کالا لنتی ارسال ب شهر ما نداشت واسه این پلاستکیه** / اینو زدم
> *فایل پیوست 97709


این گیره هاش روی متن میگیره روی صفحات کم هم واینمیسه باید با دست بگیری.گرون ترم بود 181 ولی اینی که من خریدم 155

----------


## meysam98

Up
دوستان تخفیف خورده 
https://bookholder.ir/product/نگهدار...-مدل-0011/

----------


## Dillon

دوستایی که این محصولو خریدن راضین؟ واینکه واسه کتابای تست حجیم بدرد میخوره؟ و گیره هاش مشکل ساز نیست؟ و سریع به دستتون رسید؟

----------


## meysam98

> دوستایی که این محصولو خریدن راضین؟ واینکه واسه کتابای تست حجیم بدرد میخوره؟ و گیره هاش مشکل ساز نیست؟ و سریع به دستتون رسید؟


من الان تقریبا دو ماهه دارمش 
بهش معتاد شدم ... :Yahoo (4): 
گیره هاش تا ۸۰۰ صفحه رو میگیرن 
۷۲ ساعت به دستم رسید
کیفیت بالایی داره خدایی
تو استفاده ازش شک نکن

----------


## meysam98

Instagram.com/bookholder.ir
به اینستاگرامشون سر بزنین
5 درصد تخفیف در جشنواره شگفت انگیز 
طرح محصول و کیفیت اون به مراتب بیشتر شده

----------


## meysam98

فایل پیوست 99299
فایل پیوست 99300
فایل پیوست 99301
فایل پیوست 99302

----------


## Dream come true

:Yahoo (20):  نگهدارنده کتاب فقط این ! کم مونده بیاد بجات خودش درسم بخونه
ولی جدی ارتفاع میز و صندلی خیلی مهمه متناسب با قدتون باشه هیچ وقت گردن درد نمیگیرین

----------


## aDeafFrog

این بوک هولدر ها چیزای خیلی خوبین ولی بیشتر برا مطالعه خوبن موقع حل مسئله و تست خیلی به کار نمیان و دوباره گردن درده میاد :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Defne

مگه موقع درس خوندن نباید دست به قلم بود؟
خب پس بازم گردن خم میشه پایین :Yahoo (50): 
کاربرد این هولدر چیه پس؟فقط واسه مطالعه غیردرسی خوبه انگار ها؟ یا نه؟  :Yahoo (17): 
واقعا برام سواله :Yahoo (5): 
اگه کسی میدونه بگه لطفا :Yahoo (83):

----------


## ahmadreza9001

ایراد اینا اینه که بیشتر مناسب مطالعه هستن نه درس خوندن. چون حین درس خوندن دائم درحال یادداشتی محاسبه‌ای چیزی هستیم. این گردن دردا معمولا بخاطر درست ننشستن و عادت نداشتنه. اگه طولانی مدت (چند هفته) ادامه داشته باشه باید دنبال راه حل بود

----------


## meysam98

نه اتفاقا برای نوشتن هم کاملا مناسبه
دو تا قسمت جلویش درمیان که باعث میشه دست کاملا روی هولدر باشه و بتونی بنویسی...
در کل نباید انتظار داشت لقمه رو داخل دهنتون بزاره  :Yahoo (4): 
برای جلوگیری از گردن درد و خستگی هنگام مطالعه خیلی مفیده.
مخصوصا برای اونایی که نمیتونن یه جا بند شن و مطالعه کنن یه تغییر خیلی خوب و مثبته و انگیزه ایجاد میکنه
اونایی که استفاده کردنم اینو تایید کردن
سال کنکور سالیه که شما خیلی باید مطالعه کنی اگه پوزیشن مطالعه ت صحیح نباشه هم آسیب می بینی هم اون آسیب و خستگی باعث کلافگی و درس نخوندنت میشه

----------


## meysam98

> نگهدارنده کتاب فقط این ! کم مونده بیاد بجات خودش درسم بخونه
> ولی جدی ارتفاع میز و صندلی خیلی مهمه متناسب با قدتون باشه هیچ وقت گردن درد نمیگیرین


این تو ایران نیس
قیمتشم تو سایت آمازون چیزی نزدیک ۳ میلیونه :Yahoo (4):

----------

